# Cages ok for baby rats??



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey I would love to own a couple of boy rats and would like to get them from being babies. The sort of cage I am looking to get (If I can convince my mum to allow me to have rats) is an F12 ferret/rat chinchilla cage three storey. But have in looking at this cage realised it wouldnt be suitable for babies as the bar spacing is too wide!

Would this sort of cage :-
RODENT Cage Starter Kit for Hamster / Baby Rat / Gerbil Etc. | eBay

Be suitable for two baby rats until they are big enough to go into the F12?? Has anyone got an F12 and if so what do they think of it? My friend has this cage and I think it is fabulous looking!!

Thanks for your help in advance xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

Sorry that cage is far too small, especially as baby rats are quite pingy :lol:
If you want something that will be big enough but small enough bar spacing have a look for the Freddy 2 Savic Freddy 2 Navy Blue Rat And Ferret Cage 80 X 50 X 63 Cm: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanx B3rnie it is all still in planning stage as my mum is a deffo NO at the moment (even tho Im 27 ffs lol I do live in her house so......) as we have a dog and two cats and she feels that is enough animals. I think rats would be perfect for me as I am allergic to woodshavings and I know rats cant have this anyway due to URI. 

Where do you guys who used cardboard squares source this or do you just cut it up yourselves?? Would shredded paper be ok as a base for them??


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

I use megazorb as my substrate, but shredded paper is good


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I use megazorb aswell Its nice and soft, doesnt smell and is cheap!

Ive not got the f12 But ive heard its a nice cage, Good for bucks as it has got big bar spacing.

something like this Furet Plus Rat Cage by Ferplast NO RESERVE! | eBay 
SALE KIT TOM 62 LARGE CAGE CHINCHILLA RAT FERRET | eBay

You can pick these up pretty cheap second hand you really want something pretty big, A smaller cage would be fine for the first week or so While You are getting used to them and them you. Its easier to catch them in a small cage But long term they arent good as they do need alot of room!

I had my babies in a smaller cage then i'd use but it was about bonding and getting them growing they had free range aswell and have now moved into the abode with the big boys (which now has 10 boys in a cage only suitable for 6 lol but thats part of what intros are about!)


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

This is where I get my cardboard bedding from
ECOBED CARDBOARD BEDDING (20 KG)

Freddy 2 rat cage is an excellent cage for 2 rats.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks guys at the moment it is all just a pipe dream but I would really love to have a couple of boys at some point and so I am often here on this part of the forum looking into how to look after them and drooling over the pics!! :biggrin:


----------

